
The Carrier Bag Theory of Fiction by Ursula K. Le Guin (1986) - lermontov
https://www.marxists.org/subject/art/lit_crit/works/leguin/carrier-bag.htm
======
solidsnack9000
If one turns to collections of classic folklore, we do find a lot of stories
with women heroes; and usually of quite a different character from those about
men.

